# Bed Repair Person Required



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

I just bought a brand new bed couple months ago and the inside cheap wood and legs that hold the mattress broke because they were not touching the floor. I am looking for someone that can bring and install new thin beams across the bed and legs in the middle to support the mattress. I am in Delta.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Might be cheaper to look on Craigslist for a good used frame.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a potentially simple / inexpensive fix. Glue the beams back together with general purpose wood glue, wrap the joints tightly in duck tape, and then wedge cedar door shims under the feet to make sure there is no gap between them and the floor.

What you've described happens quite often.


----------

